

Push back against the Silicon Valley "Co-Founder" Fetish - LastManStanding
http://world-startups.com/report/pushing-back-against-silicon-valley-co-founders-fetish/

======
ivankirigin

      I am starting to believe that Paul Graham may be the most dangerous man in America.
    

If you can't get me to read past the first sentence, you should probably
change your writing style or your ideas

~~~
LastManStanding
If you are close minded, it is not my problem.

